# Deviated Nasal septum/ Sinusitis/ Sleep apnea - Any link to LG?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, i am an old user since 2012, tried all sorts of things but couldn't figure out a way to cure LG.

Recently i got diagnosed with deviated nasal septum, sleep apnea, chronic sinusitis. My nose is blocked most of the times which i am unaware about it(cannot say difference between normal breathing and shallow breathing unless i pay close attention) Have seen in other forms stating sinusitis is cause for LG. Few resolved LG by using grape seed extract nasal irrigation method. Thought of getting surgery done for Deviated septum but due to corona couldnt.

Guys check yourselves if you breathe shallow, have sleep apnea, snoring, brain fog or mild headache sometimes. Do you think there is a link?


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

Maybe I am wrong, but didnt you have an internal prolapse? wouldnt that be the cause to your LG?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Long back i have undergone each and every test...mild gastritis and internal rectal prolapse have been found but docs ruled out that might be the cause.

Proper breathing is the only way out i can see as of now.


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

Well I dont know how nasal is related to LG... however, all I can say is, I know plenty of people who have LG and a very minor internal prolapse to the point it doesn't irritate the anus in such a way for gas to leak... yet they got LG. I don't think it's a coincidence

LG is a very common symptom when one has a prolapse.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

NoHelp there have been many people in various forms who got various surgeries and techniques for internal prolapse. But none of them were successful. And there are many patients with internal prolapse across globe, gas and stool incontinence is common for them. Doctors can diagnose those cases and fix through surgeries or biofeedback. But our cases are in connection with anxiety. When there are people around, we leak more. When we are relaxed we don't. There are many people who got cured by just breathing properly and using relaxing techniques. If your breathing is not proper, various harmones like cortisol releases, your abdomen, pelvic muscles get tensed, it affects your digestion. I strongly believe that relaxing by properly breathing is the only solution. Forget about Candida & SIBO. What i feel is Deviated nasal septum, Sinusitis, sleep apnea, post nasal drip might be causing these symptoms. I need to wait and see till i get rhino-septoplasty surgery done.


----------



## clearsky001 (Feb 18, 2020)

> Few resolved LG by using grape seed extract nasal irrigation method.


ah, yes, i tried this. It definitely helped clear my nasal cavity. if you have any horse raddish you could always try snorting that too, it will probably work and be a lot more gentle on your system. I remember snorting grape seed extract and being on the floor on all fours in excruciating pain with a steady stream of mucus pouring out of my nose and throat. pretty funny in retrospect.


----------



## clearsky001 (Feb 18, 2020)

hey ocean have you been doing pelvic floor exercises consistently? I haven't been doing them consistently myself unfortunately. Do you think they help? I think my problem might be a weak pelvic floor and also a bacterial imbalance and on top of all that food intolerance issues which give me body odor. Some days i seem normal oothers not so much.


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

Pelvic floor exercises are a big help. You could also try stationary bike.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes pelvic floor relaxing exercises along with breathing exercises are of great help. But we need to be continuously be aware about our breathing pattern. Once breathing pattern is set right, automatically your pelvic floor should relax.



clearsky001 said:


> hey ocean have you been doing pelvic floor exercises consistently? I haven't been doing them consistently myself unfortunately. Do you think they help? I think my problem might be a weak pelvic floor and also a bacterial imbalance and on top of all that food intolerance issues which give me body odor. Some days i seem normal oothers not so Yes


----------

